# wintersowing is doing good



## Errol

this is some of the wintersowing for this winter. I have a total of 243 jugs and so far a lot have sprouted. the rest will sprout as mother nature gets them ready. I have had good luck wintersowing veggies and all kinds of flowers. a cheap way to get lots of seedlings


----------



## stephanie

nice I may try that next year, this year is learning how to use the green house and the three sisters method. hubby has decided he wants to grow some thing instead of picking at how I do it. think he is feeling competitive and wants to see if he can do better


----------



## Errol

that will be great that you can garden together. My wife and I do garden together although I do the most of it. It is a joy when husband & wife can enjoy this great hobby together. And yep Stephanie, I too will have a greenhouse if this darn weather would ease up a little. Been really windy and cold here plus a little snow and rain. as far as the three sisters I can remember my mama & daddy doing that. He planted the corn a few weeks earlier, then the pole beans, followed by the summer squash. I understand the Native Americans taught this to the white people. I'll be looking for any tips and advised from you on the greenhouse adventure!
Good luck
Errol


----------



## PHONETOOL

Stephanie time to start your secret composts tea formula


----------



## PHONETOOL

That's a lot of jugs... Nice-looking seedlings Errol


----------

